# Arizona Strip 13A



## Elkwild (Nov 3, 2015)

So this might be a burner for me as a newbie to this forum, but here is a little back story.
I have recently moved to utah from arizona. I am a big time outdoor enthusiast and hunter that has seen a lot of country and have harvested many animals in both states. I submitted my fall deer application for the 2015 arizona deer drawing thinking there was no way that I would ever draw Units 13A or 13B. I had 5 points going into this years drawing,(I drew an archery Kaibab deer hunt in 2010) and threw out a prayer because I was moved to utah. I received my email and I just about fainted and thought there is no way I am successful for the november hunt in 13A. But here I am less than a week away from being in GODS COUNTRY. 
I have some family ties to Cane Beds AZ which is just outside of colorado city along the border. I have spent many years during thanksgiving and christmas time down there and have seen some GIANTS on the north side of the unit of 13A, but the deer seemed to have dwindled in the last couple years around that area. I have been able to scout a couple of times during the archery hunt this year, but the **** rain was bad, and didn't see much. I am heading down tuesday to scout a couple of days before the opener on friday. I have made friends with Jeremy the officer for 13a, and have bought scout maps from dessertbull.com and have tried to do a lot of homework.

So here is the burner, I am wondering if there is someone on UWN that maybe has hunted or been down to unit 13A to send me a pm. I know this is a Arizona unit and this is UWN, but I have some questions about camp locations and other things if anyone has been down there. I have hunted some great areas in Arizona for Elk, javelina, mule deer and bears. So I am willing to trade some hunt info in needs be. And I have faith that someone on here has done it DIY as well.
Everything on the internet world is so Hush-Hush about the arizona strip. I am torn on that idea, and as a DIY hunter that is going to be frustrating. I get that guides make a living finding animals, but I just want to post all my successes on limited hunts. All I have read is that finding a dandy buck is like finding a needle in a haystack unless I hire a guide. I will be spending the whole hunt down there, and will be doing it DIY.
I know the "newbie asking hunting questions" thing on UWN is is kind of a NO-NO because usually its a 1-and-done kind of thing and most guys don't follow up with their hunting story's after asking for help. And I get that. 
But luckily for everyone on UWN I am a long winded son-of-a-gun and love to type. So I will be following up with a ton of pics and hopefully a giant.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Not sure I can help you there. If you get a tag here in utah with a area I am familer with, I would gladly share info with you. But I do look foward to see your success out there. Have heard a lot about that unit.


----------



## Elkwild (Nov 3, 2015)

^^^ hey thanks bud.. Well I am off, will report back with a brute!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Can't help with info, but am looking forward to hearing the story and seeing the pics! Good Luck!


----------

